
The One Ingredient Required to Get into Venture Capital - katiey
http://blog.semilshah.com/2018/04/01/the-one-ingredient-required-to-get-into-venture-capital/
======
noemit
I’ll save everyone the time of reading this article that just runs around in
circles. The one ingredient you need is money. Your own money. That’s it.

